# English, British labs are different?



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

I was at a DU dinner last night in Wisconsin Dells, WI and a breeder was there with their "English" lab, claiming that it is different from a "British" lab. He was claiming that one has a longer snout then the other. I know there are "American" labs that are more high strung, etc. then their "Great Britain" counterparts. 

Anybody else hear of this distinction?


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

British = Born, bred directly from imports, or shipped from UK (includes Finland, Ireland, Britain, etc) usually from FTCH lines. 
"English" = show/bench TYPE, not necessarily country of origin as so many are advertised as English but haven't had an ancestor in 5+ generations that has ever stepped a foot in the UK. 
"American" = any dog that the show people think of as ugly !


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Didn't we just have a multi page post about British Labs???????? It was quite good and included videos of hunts! Do a search on it. Anne


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

To start.......

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=61507&highlight=british+labs

Just key in British + Labs and you'll have hours of reading.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

LokiMeister said:


> He was claiming that one has a longer snout then the other. I know there are "American" labs that are more high strung, etc. then their "Great Britain" counterparts.


Drugs can be a wonderful thing. 

Mind you, field trial breedings generally have a longer nose - better with scent discrimination, and larger mouths. 
(O the shame, one of my working labs has a Rottweiler head).


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I hear both British and English labs have poor bites could have something to do with the snouts


Is that why they bark with that funny accent?


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

I hear they have bad teeth.....


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

There's those fox-red brit labs too.


----------



## AllanSD (6 mo ago)

LokiMeister said:


> I was at a DU dinner last night in Wisconsin Dells, WI and a breeder was there with their "English" lab, claiming that it is different from a "British" lab. He was claiming that one has a longer snout then the other. I know there are "American" labs that are more high strung, etc. then their "Great Britain" counterparts.
> 
> Anybody else hear of this distinction?


It’s been my understanding that British labs are proportioned like American labs (longer snout, slender physique, etc), with a smaller size of 50-60 lbs. And English labs have the shorter snout and stocky physique.
My British lab is 55lbs and looks much different than my friend’s English lab, who’s the same height, but much stockier and snub nosed.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

It’s all bull. There is only one breed of Labrador. There are different body types but it has nothing to do with their origins. Technically a ”British” or “English” Labrador would be imported from the UK. An “American” Lab would be born in the USA. 

People use these monikers to try to make distinctions within the breed, but there is only one breed standard and one breed.

Meredith


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

What % of each labelled dogs fit within the breed standard?
English?
British?
American?


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Gregg0211 said:


> What % of each labelled dogs fit within the breed standard?
> English?
> British?
> American?


No doubt there is grant money just sitting around somewhere waiting for someone to put it toward such a pointless study. The written breed standard is a standard of perfection, since there is no such thing as a perfect dog, all will deviate from it in some aspect, but some dogs come closer than others.


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

AllAroundLab said:


> No doubt there is grant money just sitting around somewhere waiting for someone to put it toward such a pointless study. The written breed standard is a standard of perfection, since there is no such thing as a perfect dog, all will deviate from it in some aspect, but some dogs come closer than others.


I currently have 5 Labs of different colors, males and females and Id bet none of them are at the Breed Standard. But all beautiful specimens of the breed.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

LokiMeister said:


> I was at a DU dinner last night in Wisconsin Dells, WI and a breeder was there with their "English" lab, claiming that it is different from a "British" lab. He was claiming that one has a longer snout then the other. I know there are "American" labs that are more high strung, etc. then their "Great Britain" counterparts.
> 
> Anybody else hear of this distinction?


You can tell by their teeth.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

You can tell a merican one with their mouth .


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

And the fact that they can do meaningful work in the water.

Don't make me post a video of the final test of the IGL Championship winner making a water retrieve my 6 month old puppy would have no trouble doing. 
Getting_ very_ tired of your imperious attitude about our training and dogs. -Paul


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Good God man ..take a chill pill ! 
"You can tell by their teeth." 
.......


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

AllAroundLab said:


> ...... there is no such thing as a perfect dog...


Of course the perfect dog exists. 
It is the Chesapeake Bay Retriever. 😇


----------



## cd2 (7 mo ago)

paul young said:


> And the fact that they can do meaningful work in the water.
> 
> Don't make me post a video of the final test of the IGL Championship winner making a water retrieve my 6 month old puppy would have no trouble doing.
> Getting_ very_ tired of your imperious attitude about our training and dogs. -Paul


Holy cow. Wasn't sure what you were referencing so I looked up some videos. Some of those blinds/casting wouldn't pass an AKC senior hunt test


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

British = Field bred from UK or UK stock. 
American = field bred from American stock.
English = fat


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

English = Fat and stumpy. LOL


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Tobias said:


> English = Fat and stumpy. LOL


AKA Flabrador retriever


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Bryan Parks said:


> British = Field bred from UK or UK stock.
> American = field bred from American stock.
> English = fat


I would not consider a litter that was described as being any of those.



paul young said:


> Don't make me post a video of the final test of the IGL Championship winner making a water retrieve


PLEASE NO
I'll admit, I might deserve that from you Paul but most folks here are innocent.


----------

